# Skill Assessment expired



## aujlayan (Oct 15, 2018)

Dear members, 

I need your expert comments on my case. I submitted my EOI in Dec 2016 first but never got invited because of low score. Now I have given PTE again and I achieved a total score of 75. I got the invite in the current round. 

While filling up the visa form I noticed that my skill assessment was valid for 2 years only and that has expired in June this year. What can I do now?

I have already applied for fresh skill assessment but that will take 8-10 weeks and I am given 60 days to fill up the visa form and provide all the documents. Also, will it be a problem if I provide a different skill assessment reference in visa application?

Thanks
Aashish


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

aujlayan said:


> Dear members,
> 
> I need your expert comments on my case. I submitted my EOI in Dec 2016 first but never got invited because of low score. Now I have given PTE again and I achieved a total score of 75. I got the invite in the current round.
> 
> ...


My goodness me!!!!!! How can you not keep track of what you have ?

Experts might pitch in here. I am curious as to what they are going to say. 

I am not sure if the invite is valid with an expired ACS or language report


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

aujlayan said:


> Dear members,
> 
> I need your expert comments on my case. I submitted my EOI in Dec 2016 first but never got invited because of low score. Now I have given PTE again and I achieved a total score of 75. I got the invite in the current round.
> 
> ...


If you search this forum, you could find several case like yours. So far as I know, everything that you provided in your EOI must be valid at the time you get the invitation. Don't log your visa with the current EOI, wait for your new Skill Assessment then create a new EOI with it, and hope you will get another invitation soon. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## centaurarrow (Oct 25, 2017)

aujlayan said:


> Dear members,
> 
> I need your expert comments on my case. I submitted my EOI in Dec 2016 first but never got invited because of low score. Now I have given PTE again and I achieved a total score of 75. I got the invite in the current round.
> 
> ...


Firstly it is sparsely onus on the DoHA to check your ACS Expiration date before sending you the invite. But maybe DoHA thinks its not their business to check this. As far as I know, your invitation is invalid and illegitimate though your intention is not as such. I would email DoHA about your case and see what their response is. Don't apply for the visa until you get a response from them.


----------



## aujlayan (Oct 15, 2018)

centaurarrow said:


> Firstly it is sparsely onus on the DoHA to check your ACS Expiration date before sending you the invite. But maybe DoHA thinks its not their business to check this. As far as I know, your invitation is invalid and illegitimate though your intention is not as such. I would email DoHA about your case and see what their response is. Don't apply for the visa until you get a response from them.


Thanks for your response. I will wait for the response.


----------



## rainy (Sep 7, 2018)

aujlayan said:


> Thanks for your response. I will wait for the response.


The first thing you must do immediately is to get ACS assessment again (will take 8-10 weeks).

Do NOT lodge the visa application. It will be 100% rejected as you can't prove your points on the day of invite.

Let the invite expire and suspend you EOI until you get the assessment. Re-enable only after you receive successful assessment.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## aujlayan (Oct 15, 2018)

rainy said:


> The first thing you must do immediately is to get ACS assessment again (will take 8-10 weeks).
> 
> Do NOT lodge the visa application. It will be 100% rejected as you can't prove your points on the day of invite.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your advice. I have already applied for skill re-validation.


----------



## aujlayan (Oct 15, 2018)

centaurarrow said:


> Firstly it is sparsely onus on the DoHA to check your ACS Expiration date before sending you the invite. But maybe DoHA thinks its not their business to check this. As far as I know, your invitation is invalid and illegitimate though your intention is not as such. I would email DoHA about your case and see what their response is. Don't apply for the visa until you get a response from them.


Do you have email id of DoHA? I tried to contact them via the web inquiry form but I am not getting thru to them.


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

aujlayan said:


> Do you have email id of DoHA? I tried to contact them via the web inquiry form but I am not getting thru to them.


I don't think an email to DOHA will help you in any way. Their rules are clear and your invitation is invalid as the assessment was expired when you received the invite. Ignore this invite and create a fresh EOI as soon as you get the new assessment results.


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

luvjd said:


> I don't think an email to DOHA will help you in any way. Their rules are clear and your invitation is invalid as the assessment was expired when you received the invite. Ignore this invite and create a fresh EOI as soon as you get the new assessment results.


I lean toward this idea, but other suggest that just leave the invitation expired, then update the current EOI to avoid losing DOE (don't create a new one). can it work?


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

davidng said:


> I lean toward this idea, but other suggest that just leave the invitation expired, then update the current EOI to avoid losing DOE (don't create a new one). can it work?


In this case, both options are similar I think. To let the invite expire takes 60 days and assessment results would roughly take the same time. Given that he has 75 points, new EOI may be slightly advantageous in terms of the invite timelines.


----------



## prash205 (Nov 19, 2019)

Hi,

I got 190 invite but while filling immi account I came to know that ACS date was incorrectly mentioned in EOI but reference number was correct. Below are the details:

1) Correct ACS Date: 29 June
2) Filled in EOI : 10 May
3) EOI Created Date : 20 July

Please advise, if I can lodge VISA and what are the chances of rejection due to it.

Thanks,
Prashant


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prash205 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got 190 invite but while filling immi account I came to know that ACS date was incorrectly mentioned in EOI but reference number was correct. Below are the details:
> 
> ...


Very very low risk

Cheers


----------

